# Rabbit



## nick (Jun 14, 2008)

*My friend raises rabbits... Any tips or ideas on smoking rabbits? *


----------



## rivet (Jun 14, 2008)

Never smoked a rabbit, but I love to eat them. I would recommend that you either brine it or mebbe wrap it in bacon, since they are lean and rangy, sort of like goat/kid. Even the farm raised rabbits, to me, are very lean. I'm sure it would take to a nice mellow smoke such as cherry or apple rather than a stronger wood. Good smoking to you and let us know how it turned out.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 14, 2008)

They can dry out fast. The meat is really lean. I like to use bacon on top and even brining or marinading helps.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 14, 2008)

Rivet beat me to it...


----------



## nick (Jul 12, 2008)

*Ok.  How about if I inject it with a marinade. Would it be better to split it down the middle and smoke it like a hoglaying flat?  Would putting a piece of foil underneath help it from drying out?*
*Thanks!*


----------



## agmeyer (Jul 12, 2008)

I'd say try to smoke some different ways one at a time and do some fatties and ABT's and Onion bombs to keep you occupied and maybe some drummies in case the rabbit wasn't great.   Tame rabbit is so much better than wild rabbit to me.   I think the younger ones might be more tender.   I might try to smoke them and then finish them in the oven foiled and over some apple juice?  What do you think?  Good luck and keep us informed; I am trying to find some eating rabbits in Sedalia, MO right now.


----------



## richtee (Jul 12, 2008)

Like AG mentioned, I think the key will be to finish in an oven...perhaps over  a bed of potatoes, carrots and celery with some white wine and perhaps a bit of chicken stock. I'd part them out..the ribs and stuff just get in the way to me.

An injection prolly couldn't hurt either. Make sure to use some butter/oil in it. Perhaps some of the White wine, a bit of cider vinegar, CBP, thyme, salt and a touch of rosemary and kosher... simmer a short time and strain.


----------

